# 2017 First Snow



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Anybody getting ready for hopefully a nice white blanket Sat am? Always look forward to the first snow....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Cant wait to have a few drinks and make some snow angels....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If we get a good covering (and the wind lays down) in my area I'll put on the white coveralls and use my pistol, there's nothing more fun than squirrel hunting in the snow.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

What kind of pistol you use garhtr? Have thought about trying it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DLarrick said:


> What kind of pistol you use garhtr? Have thought about trying it.


 Browning buckmark, I have the Silhouette model. It's pretty reliable out to 25 yrds if I can get a steady rest. What are you shooting ??
Good luck and Good Hunting


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Nice pistol, I am shooting a Beretta Neos. I know not the best pistol but I can get hunting worthy groups with it at 20 yards off a rest. I do quite a bit of pistol shooting and have hunted and killed deer with the 44 mag but never any squirrels. Might have to pack it along on the next trip. love getting out and being in the woods after that first snow.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I always intended on hunting rabbits with my pistol and beagles and never got around to doing it, now I'm without a beagle . Some cold day I might carry the pistol and try to pot a rabbit or two , I'm fairly good at finding sitting rabbits ,might be a fun way to spend a cold winter day.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

looking to take the feist squirrel dogs out saturday & the beagles out sunday. I always wanted to try a pistol. sounds like fun to me.


----------

